# What did you do with the ring?



## betrayed16

What did you do with your wedding ring? Is it pretty easy to pawn such things? Is there a way to get more money than that?


----------



## Openminded

Take it to a jeweler. You or may not get more than at a pawn shop (I've never used a pawn shop -- I sold mine back to the jeweler). Other options are eBay, etc.


----------



## betrayed16

Do all jewelers buy jewelry? I think a jeweler would at least know better what the value is...It's pure platinum. Unfortunately it's also engraved on the inside, but I guess they can remove that easily enough...


----------



## SecondTime'Round

betrayed16 said:


> Do all jewelers buy jewelry? I think a jeweler would at least know better what the value is...It's pure platinum. Unfortunately it's also engraved on the inside, but I guess they can remove that easily enough...


Jewelers buy gold, and there are even gold "parties." I would assume platinum is valuable.

When I was divorcing, a friend of mine was doing these gold parties. I had one, and she removed all the diamonds from my ring and then I sold the gold. We weren't actually IN the divorce process yet and were still deciding, but I knew that if our relationship could be repaired, I wanted a new ring, new vows, etc. So, I kept the diamonds for a new setting that would never come.

Also, there's this site: HOME | I Do Now I Don't

I don't know what to do with my wedding dress. I was going to give it to my niece for dress up but my mom begged me not to. I designed the entire dress (from about 7 dresses) and it was handmade by an amazing seamstress. She thinks I should sell it, but I got married in 1996 and it is not at all in style.


----------



## Openminded

I'm not sure about all jewelers but usually the jeweler you bought it from will repurchase it. And it wouldn't hurt to check with other jewelers as well.


----------



## kristin2349

Most jewelers and coin shops buy gold and platinum jewelry. The prices vary based on the spot price of gold and platinum. You can try calling around and asking what they are paying per troy ounce or gram. The prices can vary quite a bit. There is not a big re-sale market for plain wedding bands, they sell them to a broker for meltdown.


----------



## Pluto2

I sold my to a gold shop. Groceries!


----------



## Married but Happy

I sold my band to a jeweler, and also my school ring. Had the latter melted down and used in making a custom designed ring for my new wife.


----------



## betrayed16

Thanks, guys! Very useful suggestions. Much appreciated. Can't wait to get rid of this thing.


----------



## philglossop

Mine is swimming with the fishes at the bottom of North Atlantic. I threw it off the top of the cliff at Lands End in Cornwall UK. A bit like Poldark but more menacing. :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Good job my ex wasn't with me. It would have been a double top.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I got three pieces of jewelry that had any value at all - a band, a gold necklace (which had a crimp in it) and a triple strand of pearls. I took the band and necklace to a jeweler - one that makes jewelry, sells estate jewelry, etc. They bought them for the going rate of gold and I took myself out for a very expensive dinner (it was only about $125 total). I kept the pearls for my daughter. They are a classic and I have no emotion tied to them.


----------



## poida

Hocked it, gave my GF a nice bottle of Verve and took her out on a date. 

Re-invest in your future I think they call it.


----------



## EleGirl

I've pawned jewelry. They usually give about 10 cents on the dollar if even that. That means that a $1,000 piece of jewelry might get you $100.

Take your ring to a jeweler who has an 'estate' jewelry case. They will appraise it and put it up for sale. You should bet about 60% of what it sells for.


----------



## ne9907

betrayed16 said:


> What did you do with your wedding ring? Is it pretty easy to pawn such things? Is there a way to get more money than that?


I went to Peru, Machu Picchu. At Machu Picchu, I learned about Pacha Mama, Mother Earth, there I left my ring buried by a rock that the ancient Quechuan would deliver presents for Pacha Mama.

I prayed and asked for blessings, a few hours later I met a sexy, romantic, younger, poet from Argentina. We made love that night, we still talk and he will forever be my present from Pacha Mama.


----------



## Adeline

wow, I'm surprised by the responses being unanimous. I have been wondering this too as I journey through this divorce... do I give the ring back to him, or it is "mine" to do with as I please? It sure would be nice to sell. But isn't it his? Or rather, is it more the "moral" thing to do to give him back the ring? I had been thinking about something in the middle... that I'd keep it and if he hasn't asked for it back by the time the divorce is final, I'd then pawn it. Anyone give the ring back to the ex husband? I'd sure love to sell it now to get the cash rather than later... but haven't felt right about it.


----------



## BlueWoman

Adeline said:


> wow, I'm surprised by the responses being unanimous. I have been wondering this too as I journey through this divorce... do I give the ring back to him, or it is "mine" to do with as I please? It sure would be nice to sell. But isn't it his? Or rather, is it more the "moral" thing to do to give him back the ring? I had been thinking about something in the middle... that I'd keep it and if he hasn't asked for it back by the time the divorce is final, I'd then pawn it. Anyone give the ring back to the ex husband? I'd sure love to sell it now to get the cash rather than later... but haven't felt right about it.



If this was before you were married...you might consider giving it back, but only if you called off the wedding. 

But once you are married. No way. That is yours. Not his...don't you dare give it back to him.


----------



## Yeswecan

I pawned the ring off. It was just bad mojo.


----------



## Yeswecan

Adeline said:


> wow, I'm surprised by the responses being unanimous. I have been wondering this too as I journey through this divorce... do I give the ring back to him, or it is "mine" to do with as I please? It sure would be nice to sell. But isn't it his? Or rather, is it more the "moral" thing to do to give him back the ring? I had been thinking about something in the middle... that I'd keep it and if he hasn't asked for it back by the time the divorce is final, I'd then pawn it. Anyone give the ring back to the ex husband? I'd sure love to sell it now to get the cash rather than later... but haven't felt right about it.


Adeline,

I know of a woman who was making a collection out of engagement rings. Several men and several cancellations. Kept the rings. Sold them later on. Real scam.


----------



## Marduk

I went out with a girl I was dating at the time who was also a very good friend of mine, we got loaded, and when I woke up it was gone.

I have vague memories of watching it sail into the river. I think she may have thrown it in, following some kind of ceremony with my friends.

Honestly, it seemed to have worked out well.


----------



## Adeline

huh, interesting! this thread made me go look into this further and it can vary from state to state, looks like for where I live it would be considered "mine." Cool! But it looks like big name jewelers don't buy back jewelry? Looks like they only buy plain gold or have a trade in type program. So I'm looking into some local jewelers... but how much of the original price do you think I could get? Would hoping for getting half its value be too optimistic?


----------



## philglossop

I found my XH's ring when I was packing and moving house. He'd left it in the old bathroom on the high level window sill. At the time it was still cordial (ie me trying to be nice to get him to wake up- that never happened :surprise

So I took it back to him saying that I'd found this and didn't he want it.

Clearly that piece of titanium had become radioactive in the few short weeks since he'd worn it and he rather hurriedly put it on a shelf at his then pub.

Either that or affair fog reacts badly with all metal rings:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## kristin2349

Adeline said:


> huh, interesting! this thread made me go look into this further and it can vary from state to state, looks like for where I live it would be considered "mine." Cool! But it looks like big name jewelers don't buy back jewelry? Looks like they only buy plain gold or have a trade in type program. So I'm looking into some local jewelers... but how much of the original price do you think I could get? Would hoping for getting half its value be too optimistic?



Getting half of its value is very optimistic, the average is 10 - 20% of what you paid. Jewelry is sold at such an enormous mark up and anything purchased is done so to re-mount and resell. If however your engagement ring is over 1 carat and GIA certified or from a high end jeweler Tiffany, Cartier, Graff, Kwiat, Bvlgari, they all command a premium and have a healthy resale value compared to "bridge" jewelry.


----------



## Wolf1974

I got my x wife's rings back and sold hers and mine together and with the money put it in an account for our girls.


----------



## Wolf1974

kristin2349 said:


> Getting half of its value is very optimistic, the average is 10 - 20% of what you paid. Jewelry is sold at such an enormous mark up and anything purchased is done so to re-mount and resell. If however your engagement ring is over 1 carat and GIA certified or from a high end jeweler Tiffany, Cartier, Graff, Kwiat, Bvlgari, they all command a premium and have a healthy resale value compared to "bridge" jewelry.


This was my experienc as well. It wasn't really about the money I just wanted to make sure that my x didn't keep the ring and try to pass it along to one of our girls. I think I only got a few hundred for it and mine combined which was fine by me :smile2:


----------



## Adeline

well poop... I'd like to say that normally money isn't a big deal to me... but with this divorce and going out on my own it does a little... I'm trying to safely get on my feet. I know he paid somewhere between 2 and 3 grand for it... had been hoping to get just 1 grand for it. Sad to hear that I may only get a few hundred? Any other way I could get that grand for it?  It's the only big ticket item I have to sell!


----------



## Thundarr

Interesting question to ponder. I didn't won't the ring from ex and it wouldn't surprise me if she pawned it and it wouldn't surprise me if she kept it for some sentimental reasons. Doesn't really matter.


----------



## EleGirl

Adeline said:


> wow, I'm surprised by the responses being unanimous. I have been wondering this too as I journey through this divorce... *do I give the ring back to him, or it is "mine" to do with as I please? It sure would be nice to sell. But isn't it his? Or rather, is it more the "moral" thing to do to give him back the ring?* I had been thinking about something in the middle... that I'd keep it and if he hasn't asked for it back by the time the divorce is final, I'd then pawn it. Anyone give the ring back to the ex husband? I'd sure love to sell it now to get the cash rather than later... but haven't felt right about it.


Nope legally the ring is yours. It's a gift given. 

And no, giving him the ring back is not morally correct.


----------



## EleGirl

Adeline said:


> huh, interesting! this thread made me go look into this further and it can vary from state to state, looks like for where I live it would be considered "mine." Cool! But it looks like big name jewelers don't buy back jewelry? Looks like they only buy plain gold or have a trade in type program. So I'm looking into some local jewelers... but how much of the original price do you think I could get? Would hoping for getting half its value be too optimistic?


This is why I suggested that you find a jeweler who handles estate jewelry along with their new jewelry.

You will get your largest return selling the ring on consignment this way.

Here is just one online place that sells estate jewelry online. 


Estate Jewelry, Vintage and Antique Jewelry | Ross-Simons

If you do some searching you can probably find a place locally.

Look at the price differences on that site and other similar sites. Use that to figure out how much the ring will probably go for. You will get about 60% of what it's sold for if you put it out on consignment.

You have to get the ring appraised. A jeweler who takes it on consignment will probably do one for free. But I'd take it and get an independent appraisal first so that you will know if the jewelry is appraising it correctly.

When I put up jewelry for sale on consignment as estate jewelry at a store, they did the appraisal for free on the items. I knew that the appraisals were right because I had recent ones from another source.


----------



## Wolf1974

EleGirl said:


> Nope legally the ring is yours. It's a gift given.
> 
> And no, giving him the ring back is not morally correct.


I would wait until after the divorce decree is signed by the judge on that. Not all states are the same. My x couldn't have sold the ring prior to court and I have it written into the divorce decree that it would be sold and the money given to our daughters. 

I have seen cases where a wife was going through divorce, sold the engagement ring that was given to her by her soon to be x husband. It was an heirloom from his grandmother but it was gone cause she sold it out of anger. She was ordered to pay some ridiculous amout to him for the ring, several thousand for something you and I probably wouldn't pay 50$ for.

So long as the decree is signed you are free to do whatever.


----------



## lifeistooshort

Now you guys have me thinking that I should give mine back to the ex. He's broke these days and could probably pawn it for enough money put some gas in his car 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974

lifeistooshort said:


> Now you guys have me thinking that I should give mine back to the ex. He's broke these days and could probably pawn it for enough money put some gas in his car
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just out of curiosity why do you. Still have it? Does it bother your husband you still have your old wedding ring?


----------



## lifeistooshort

Wolf1974 said:


> Just out of curiosity why do you. Still have it? Does it bother your husband you still have your old wedding ring?


No particular reason, I guess I just put it away and forgot about it. I was going to pawn it but it slipped my mind. 

I don't know if my hb realizes I have it but I doubt he would care. But even if he did he mentioned one time that he probably has his ring from his ex packed away somewhere. At least he was smart enough to get a new one for me, I know because I was there when he picked it out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bananapeel

EleGirl said:


> Nope legally the ring is yours. It's a gift given.
> 
> And no, giving him the ring back is not morally correct.


I agree, but you should take into account the history of the ring. If it was family jewelry with history, I'd say returning it is the "right" thing to do. If it was bought new, get what you can for it if you don't want to keep it. Either way it was a gift and you get to make the choice that you can best live with.


----------



## WasDecimated

I threw them in a jewelry bow in my dresser drawer. I would have sold them but they aren't worth s**t. 

Of course, the rings I bought my XWW could be sold to buy a car


----------



## betrayed16

I tried several pawn shops, but they weren't going to give me much. I ended up trading the rings at a jewelry store.


----------



## Wolf1974

Sad the little amount you get back for these. If I ever get married again I would have simple and elegant rings for us both.


----------



## BoyScout

My first ring was my father's ring. I am keeping it for my son when he gets married. My second, from that same marriage, is locked in the safe. Not sure what I'll do with it. Thought about sneaking over to her house and burying it in her front yard!!


----------



## Vinnydee

Not a wedding ring but a diamond engagement ring. Sold it to a jeweler for a big loss but I did not care at the time. I am on my 3rd or 4th wedding ring. I sold mine every time the price of gold went up. So did my wife but I replaced hers with a custom made one with an insert for her engagement ring. One of a kind but worth it. She in turn used her inheritance money to get me a gold wedding band surrounded by diamonds. 

If it is gold wait until the price of gold goes up. Last year we sold some very old jewelry. Just a few gold chains and bracelets and I got $2000 for them. My wife thinks I got $1500.


----------



## philreag

Mine is hanging on a leather string. I have no idea what will become of it.


----------



## Haiku

Mine is in a valet with a few other keepsakes. It's solid 24k and have no intention to sell it.


----------

